# I am so upset.....



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I dont know what to do with myself, i'm a mess


Chico just had an accident, not sure exactly but it sounded like he fell down the stairs.

I feel sick with worry, I have never heard a dog yelp so much. He cant weight bear at all and his whole paw is swelling up.

Hubby has gone to the vets with him.

I cant stop crying I feel so bad for him. I really dont know what to do with myself. I came on here to try and help pass the time.

My pooor baby...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

oh and I just noticed i'm the only one here :-(


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww poor Chico, im sure his okay Janie,

Have you had any news yet?


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh No! I hope Chico is ok. Sending good thoughts your way!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

thank you both.

I am pacing about here waiting for news. He rang to say he arrived at the vets ok. Just hope I hear something soon, I cant stand the waiting, I wanted to go too but I cant leave work really, i'm the only member of staff here. 

I feel bad for not going now tho :-(


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Im sure his fine Janie, was he limping alot, ill tell you kisses will limb if she falls off the chair and she screams but nothing is ever wrong! 
shes just likes to exagerate!

Im so hoping Chico is the same


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

he wouldnt even stand up, he just fell over onto the floor straight away.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww poor Chico, im really praying his okay...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

hubby just called chico dislocated his leg :-( 

it's back in, he has been given pain killers and will come home with some.


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope your little man is ok!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww little Chico, its good news really  atleast its not broke , ive dislocated my arm a few times and the pain goes soon enough!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor baby! I hope he is not in alot of pain. At least he did not break anything. Give him some hugs from me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

thank you dextermom

I am actually crying more now than when he hurt it, poor baby.
I feel sooooo bad for him. But at least he will be ok.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

pompom said:


> Aww little Chico, its good news really  atleast its not broke , ive dislocated my arm a few times and the pain goes soon enough!



hubby said soon as the vet put it back in chico was happier and is walking again now.  

Thanks everyone, That was an awfully worrying time for me.


----------



## dextermom (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sure he'll be back to normal soon enough, just give him lots of cuddles!
All Chi's think they can take on the world, i think they forget they are smaller than most things lol!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

IWAC said:


> hubby said soon as the vet put it back in chico was happier and is walking again now.
> 
> Thanks everyone, That was an awfully worrying time for me.


Im Glad his okay, Such great news


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

oooh he'll get PLENTY of cuddles for sure. I cant wait for them to get home. Hubby's taken chico to my mum's as she lives right near the vets and wanted to see the dog was ok lol.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Awwww...Chico!! I am glad to read it was just dislocated. I am sure he was in lots of pain and will probably be sore for a bit now but at least it was not broken, or multiple things broken. I am sending ((hugs)) to you and to Chico.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

aww thanks. Like I say it has been a very worrying time, and Ive been a been a big softy sitting here cying!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you kidding there is nothing wrong with being a big softy and crying. I could have cried when I read this thread....my heart just sank for poor little Chico. So you just go ahead and cry, shows you have a very big loving heart and that you care about your baby!! Now you can cry from relief though that everything is going to be okay.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank goodness Chico is ok!! Give him plenty of hugs from all of us too!


----------



## Sydni (Feb 12, 2008)

Poor baby, but at least it isn't broken. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh boy, I bet you were terrified! I'm so glad your little man is all better!! Holly send Chico big kisses!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Just got to work and saw your thread. Good to know Chico is ok, and didn't break anything. You poor thing, I would have been a wreck as would have any of us on this site. Hugs to you and Chico.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Poor little Chico and poor you they turn us inside out when they hurt themslves don't they. Glad to hear he will be OK Sending big hugs for you both X X


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry you had to go through that, but glad that Chico will be okay. I too would have been a wreck, and I think all of us on this site understand that. Hugs to you both. Give that little Cheeky boy some extra lovin from me.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awwwww iwac i am so sorry. im glad things are ok. i have dislocated my shoulder a few times it is painful but usually doesnt take to long to heal. sending lots of hugs and kisses your way for you all.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that your baby is okay now. I'm sure he'll be all better now that his leg has been put back in place. That must've been really scary for you, but good thing that it's all over now. =) XOXO Chico!


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

So glad to hear that Chico will be ok! Mia and Webster send their hugs and kisses!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am just getting here....glad all is well


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my!!  How scary!! I am so glad it was just a dislocated leg and nothing too serious. Willow and I send big hugs and healing vibes and we hope Chico is back to his normal self in no time!!

(((((big hugs))))))


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

So glad to hear Chico is okay. What a relief for you.

Bella, Lina, and I send hugs and speedy recovery wishes to Chico.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Just jumped on this am at work and saw this WHEW glad to hear not broken! Thats the worst! I KNOW it is so madding when you just want to make everything better! I would have totally been balling my eyes out!
Mabelline and I are sending you hugs and send Chico smoochies!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww bless, dont blame yourself it was anaccident and sometimes you need eye's in the back of your head.

Kisses to Chico and {{{HUGS}}} to you.


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww poor little man. I hope he feels better soon


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad he is doing well!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

IWAC said:


> hubby just called chico dislocated his leg :-(
> 
> it's back in, he has been given pain killers and will come home with some.



Sheeeewwww...so glad to hear it was that, and not a break. I bet you are soo relieved. Poooooor baby!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

just read this what a scare you must of had thankfully it wasnt a break and hopefully his pain wont last that long


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

he'll be up and running and playing b4 you know it


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

kenchi said:


> he'll be up and running and playing b4 you know it



you speak words of truth there lol

Thank you all so very much for being so supportive.
It is very touching to see so many messages of support and well wishes.

Chico IS MILKING IT big time.Now, I never thought it possible for a dog to play on it, but he has it down as an art.

When he came home I immediatly picked him up coooiiing "ooooh my pooor baby what did you do" etc etc.

Chico gave me the puppy dog eyes and actually held his bad paw up in the air while I rubbed his belly, making fuss and feeling sorry for him.

Ten minutes later he was trying to jump up the chair to get my chicken salad  

Not saying it doesnt hurt and i wasnt distressed at the pain he was in BUT he is fffffiiiiinnnnneeeeeeeeeeeee now, running about playing.

he was sleepy from the injection for a while, and it is still swollen but he's trotting about, albeit it warily and with caution. But If start again with the oooooohh you poooor baby, he starts again with the puppy dog eyes and holding the paw up for belly rub!!!!

thanks so much everyone though, your a smashing group here


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Just read your post on Chico. I'm so relieved to hear all is going to be OK.


----------



## Sunshine Mama (Mar 11, 2008)

I am so glad he is okay. They can really play drama queen or king at times after everything is okay. But it sounds like he is going to be a little sore. Feel better soon Chico.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that Chico is doing good!!! I say that he can milk it at least for a couple of days. I mean he did have a dislocated leg AND have to get a shot!! 

Willow says she knows how he feels. We remember all to clearly her accident and how horrible I felt and she too milked it for all it was worth!!

She and I send Chico lots of hugs, kisses and belly rubs!!!


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Hiya chicos mom, what a day for you . so glad all is okay x


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

aaawwww I'm so sorry to hear about Chico, (((hugs))) IWAC, but I'm sooo glad to hear that it's something easily fixed too!!! I'm just getting on here, was gone all day runnin the roads. Give baby -boy big ole hugs too!! Put your feet up, relax and spoil that lil guy for me-LOL


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I just saw this thread!!!

OMG I am so happy to hear it was only a dislocation!!!

And there is nothing wrong with crying for your baby...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

awww thanks everyone

I just wondered this morning if maybe he isnt milking it but thinks he is following a command, I am saying poorly boy, he might think I am asking for his paw!!!

He is MUCH better today, thanks to everyone for your support


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

good to hear hes doing ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

thank you chloe. 

Such a terrifying experience. Hope he NEVER hurts himself again.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Aww poor lil baby I hope Chico heals really soon. Dont feel bad about it accidents happen  You're a great mummy  xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

awww thanks.... i try to be a good mommy to my little bubba


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Its so nerve-wracking having such small dogs! 
everytime Tyson goes up or downstairs or jumps on the bed etc I always worry about his little legs and he is a large chi so it must be awful to have dinky ones!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I am so warey of hurting him now though. I'm scared to sit him on my lap in case he falls off even.

But he did enjoy being given his own pillow IN my bed last night lol. He spent the whole night cuddled right up to my back, with his head on my shoulder bless him.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Aww bless him !!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

You fuss about stuff too much! You're like a first time mother and everything freaks you out. My Chis do stupid things like that all the time and after a cuddle they're right as rain again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

I only "fuss" cos I love him and care about him.

I was upset to think my pet was in a lot of pain, but if thats fussing too much and freaking out so be it. Would rather be like than not care a damn what happens to him.

and not everything freaks me out thanks, he was hurting a lot and i was worried.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I was only kidding, I wasn't serious.


----------

